# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  رسالة اولتراس اوليمبوس مونس الى غارزيتو واللاعبين

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسالة المجموعه اولتراس اوليمبوس مونس  في مبارة الاهلي الخرطومي اول امس في استاد الخرطوم امام الاهلي

 الرسالة الي مستر غارزيتو والاعبين 





*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*شباب  حيوية ابـــــــــــداااااااااع  ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..حقا صفوة ..
                        	*

----------

